# MSS Streets Full Kits for Rear Kit Pricing. (For real.)



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Our friends at MSS are removing the excuses while they up the performance of your TT. For a short while, MSS Streets Full Kits are available at the price of their Rear Kit – a savings of over 20%. 

Developed jointly with Eibach, MSS Spring Kits were born from a need for premium coilover kit performance while offering improved ride comfort for daily driving. Beauty. Behold, HERE.


----------



## miwim (May 13, 2008)

What is the different between street kit and sport kit?


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

miwim said:


> What is the different between street kit and sport kit?


Spring rate.

Also, the Sport Kit isn't eligible for this special promotion.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

miwim said:


> What is the different between street kit and sport kit?


The Street kit has softer springs and is great for those that don't have any desire to track their car or want the best ride possible. The Sports kit provides a better ride than stock but is still very capable on track and has a firmer feel in general.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

how long are you running the sale?


----------



## dubbinitmk6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Great deal, I think I need a set!


----------



## miwim (May 13, 2008)

ordered


----------



## dodongjuan (Feb 2, 2014)

Will this lower the ride too ..?


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

dodongjuan said:


> Will this lower the ride too ..?


Indeed. They will not only lower the car, but you will be able to fine-tune the rear ride height; the MSS Spring Kits for the TT are very unique in that regard. Near-coilover adjustability, and phenomenal quality.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

JGreen76 said:


> how long are you running the sale?


May 19th will be your last chance to take advantage of this super-awesome deal.


----------



## abacorrado (Apr 5, 2005)

Am I the only one that thinks a grand or more for just springs is a little much for a suspension kit?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Meh they're engineered to match the dampers and the perches and collars for the rear springs are very high quality parts. You've got to factor the price for machining those into the BOM because normal spring kits don't have them


----------



## Koa1 (Feb 21, 2012)

abacorrado said:


> Am I the only one that thinks a grand or more for just springs is a little much for a suspension kit?


Definitely not just you. I don't buy the MSS logic that, because this spring kit has the same effects as an expensive coilover setup, they should cost 5 times more than the competition's springs.


----------



## artemstudios (Sep 7, 2013)

Does the streets kit maintain mag-ride? I was under the impression that it did not but under your details it lists as compatible with magnetic ride control.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

artemstudios said:


> Does the streets kit maintain mag-ride? I was under the impression that it did not but under your details it lists as compatible with magnetic ride control.


All of the MSS kits for the TT maintain the magride dampers


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> All of the MSS kits for the TT maintain the magride dampers


This is correct. :thumbup:


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Dial in your Audi TT﻿ with MSS Streets. For a limited time, enjoy Full kits at the same price as Rear kits. More, HERE.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

Koa1 said:


> Definitely not just you. I don't buy the MSS logic that, because this spring kit has the same effects as an expensive coilover setup, they should cost 5 times more than the competition's springs.


I understand that at first glance it doesn't make sense. But it is a stacked rear spring set up with he corresponding hardware. We cut no corners on the components and it is an entirely unique approach that no simple set of springs can match in development time, quality and most importantly, performance.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

abacorrado said:


> Am I the only one that thinks a grand or more for just springs is a little much for a suspension kit?


Koa1 and abacorrado, I can answer your response...;

We offer 3 Full Kits and as follows...;
- Streets for less than $800
- Sports for over $1,000
- Track Pack for also over $1,000

We also offer Rear only kits for those who are either happy with their front ride height or have lowering spring kits from the factory, H&R or Eibach and these kits start under $600.

So, our kits start from well under $1,000, it has been my personal ambition to achieve that milestone - see www.msskits.com/shop.

*Some points to note*
- The Streets kit is for the daily driver that would simply not see much track use.
- The Sport kit is for daily drivers that see track as often as you want.
- The Track Pack kit is, well, for the weekend track warrior.

- Each kit is supplied with 13 separate parts (_Lowering springs come with 4 separate parts_);
- Each kit comes with a Lifetime warranty (_Lowering springs come with Limited warranty_);
- Each kit uses high load capability springs manufactured by Eibach Germany from their racing line (_Lowering springs do not use these racing line springs_);

We do not support changing the factory dampers - the prime reason for opting for Street/Sports Coilover kits - simply because these, in most cases, are over engineered for street use or for non racing application and do not need changing unless you go racing each weekend. We do have a US based customer with a TT-S that has our Track _Pack _performance spring kits doing 2:06 lap times at BW CW #13 though he feels he has a good 'few' seconds to come off that time, we are just pleased he choose our simple idea and competes very well on track

My personal favourites in terms of dampers for racing are plenty - EXE-TC; Penske: Ohlin; MC; Motons; JRZ...then mated to suitable matched springs to get the job done.

If you can let me or Jeff ([email protected]) know where you are, we will try and get you in to a customer car to sample then you can form a 1st hand view - which is probably the best way as the product then can be judged objectively as opposed to subjectively. 

William


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Zack/AWE said:


> Dial in your Audi TT﻿ with MSS Streets. For a limited time, enjoy Full kits at the same price as Rear kits. More, HERE.


I am totally digging this pic of the car!  Thanks AWE for the little photo shoot after the matte wrap! :thumbup:


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I am totally digging this pic of the car!  Thanks AWE for the little photo shoot after the matte wrap! :thumbup:


^^and seemingly a '_few_' people on our FB page...thanks for sharing, we luv it!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> ^^and seemingly a '_few_' people on our FB page...thanks for sharing, we luv it!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Wow, you aren't kidding! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Now more than just Streets. The whole MSS Springs catalog, at special pricing, only at AWE Tuning. Track. Front. Rear. Full. Dial in your TT, HERE.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

*Audi TT MK2 range: MSS STREETS | MSS SPORTS | MSS Track Pack*

^^ Nice!, sat on our MSS Sports Kit.

*ALL* MSS Spring Kits fits All Audi MK2 TT with MagneRide or non-MagneRide suspension.

Stance of each kit is below on different models...;



* MSS Streets on 2012 2.0 TFSI FWD** non-MagneRide*












*MSS Sports on TT-RS with MagneRide*












*MSS Track Pack on TT-S with MagneRide*










William


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Gotta love how flat that blue TT-S is in the corner. :thumbup:


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

The possibilities are endless! Choose MSS Streets, Sports, or Track packs, which are now all at special pricing, for a limited time. Dial in your Audi TT with MSS Spring Kits from AWE Tuning, HERE.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Dial in your TT and enjoy special pricing on the entire MSS catalog from AWE Tuning this weekend. Choose from Streets, Sports, or the Track Pack. Front. Rear. Or Full. Take your pick, HERE.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey MSS folks.
I'm planning on buying the Street full spring kit next year (2015) when my factory warranty runs out. I read that the street kit will lower the ride height by 20mm +/- 3mm. I'm sure I asked this question, but I believe that was before your street kit was available. Can you adjust the street kit, or add spacers, such that the ride height remains close to factory? 

Thanks.


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

I saw no change in ride height on my 2011 TTS using the Sports Kit front and rear.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Hey MSS folks.
> I'm planning on buying the Street full spring kit next year (2015) when my factory warranty runs out. I read that the street kit will lower the ride height by 20mm +/- 3mm. I'm sure I asked this question, but I believe that was before your street kit was available. Can you adjust the street kit, or add spacers, such that the ride height remains close to factory?
> 
> Thanks.


MoreGooderTT, 
the fornts will drop up to 15mm weight deoendnet. As Derek points out, we are seeing minimal drop on the fronts and you can adjust the rears to suit. The other option will be to go fully adjustable all round in which case you can set the kit to stock ride height on the front as well as the rears.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Hey MSS folks.
> I'm planning on buying the Street full spring kit next year (2015) when my factory warranty runs out. I read that the street kit will lower the ride height by 20mm +/- 3mm. I'm sure I asked this question, but I believe that was before your street kit was available. Can you adjust the street kit, or add spacers, such that the ride height remains close to factory?
> 
> Thanks.


MoreGooderTT, 
the fronts will drop up to 15mm - weight dependent. As Derek points out, we are seeing minimal drop on the fronts and you can adjust the rears to suit. The other option will be to go fully adjustable all round in which case you can set the car to stock ride height on the front as well as the rears.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Great! Thanks for the information. The roads in my area are just about the worst I've ever seen now due to the fact that the majority of voters vote "no" every time the county tries to increase taxes for road repairs. And the tax is so stupid low that you'd never notice the budget impact on a daily basis. :screwy: I don't want to turn this into a political thread, but I just wanted you to know that if this trend keeps going you're likely to get even more interest in "street kits".


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Great! Thanks for the information. The roads in my area are just about the worst I've ever seen now due to the fact that the majority of voters vote "no" every time the county tries to increase taxes for road repairs. And the tax is so stupid low that you'd never notice the budget impact on a daily basis. :screwy: I don't want to turn this into a political thread, but I just wanted you to know that if this trend keeps going you're likely to get even more interest in "street kits".


haha, don't start me on political threads...I can certainly talk for the whole of England on what our leaders get up to which is often plainly ill-thought out but what can one do ehh???...some days I wish I can run for office to see what difference I can make specifically for motorist...anyway...I will calm down for now...and maybe start another thread just for venting views on local politics...helps I suppose

Right, back to the kit, yes...we are noticing the up take on Streets is now higher than Sports - never thought that would ever be the case though I also not Sports upgrade is getting popular - which makes sense as the upgrade path from one kit to the other is a quick 30-mins changeover.

Hope to have you on-board soon.

On a seperate note, I read about your Audio upgrade some time back...any changes there or is it all set now? What did you fit in the end?


----------

